# Fernzugriff auf Soft-SPS



## Anonymous (21 Juli 2004)

Hallo.
Wir haben einen IndustialPC auf dem Soft-SPS läuft. Die Anlage kommuniziert über Profibus.
Nun möchten wir die Anlage übers Netz steuern und überwachen.
d.h. Bausteine neu programmieren,....

Welche preiswerte möglichkeiten gibt es um dies realisieren zu können?



Gruß
schweigen

Hab die Suchfunktion benutzt, kam aber nix gescheites raus.


----------



## Ralf (21 Juli 2004)

Mache das meistens mit PC Anywhere (und einer Step 7 Lizenz, die der Kunde im Bedarfsfall aufspielt) hab das aber noch nie mit Soft SPSen probiert

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## Zottel (22 Juli 2004)

Mach das lieber mit VNCViewer, weil das damit der Bildschirm des entfernten PCs auf beliebigen Betriebssystemen und sogar per Applet im Webbrowser darstellbar ist. Noch dazu ist VNCviewer umsonst.


----------



## zotos (22 Juli 2004)

*VNC*

Zottel hat recht VNC ist auch meine erste wahl


----------



## Anonymous (22 Juli 2004)

Ja, aber die Verzögerung bei VNC ist glaube ich zu gross. Die Anlage sollte auch die Sicherheitsaspekte erfüllen.

Gibts es keine andere Möglichkeit? z.B über Java-Applets oder sonst etwas.

Wie sieht es mit der Remotefunktion von WindowsXP aus?

Gruß
schweigen


----------



## Zottel (22 Juli 2004)

Es gibt meines Wissens KEIN JAVA-Applet zum Programmieren von Bausteinen.
(Sorry, Tippfehler, vergaß das Wörtchen kein...)
Aber es gibt ein JAVA-Applet für VNC.
Sicherheit kriegst du am besten mit einer VPN-Verbindung rein.


----------



## AndyPed (22 Juli 2004)

@ schweigen

Wir nutzen zur IB die Remote-Hilfe von XP. Hält aber leider nur 30 Tage max.
Ne möglichkeit wäre auch über terminal-Server, frag mich aber bloß nicht was das kostet  

oder benutze auf dem PC Simatic-Net und geh über Ethernet an die CPU. Kostet meines Wissens in der kleinsten Version 350 - 450€ ohne % bei Siemens.

Ciao


----------



## zotos (22 Juli 2004)

*VPN-Verbindung*

Ich bin überzeugt das es hier rein passt und mache mit absicht kein neues Thema auf.

!VPN-Verbindung!
Zottel hat VPN (VirtualPrivatNetwork) angesprochen. Ich nutze VNC nur im LAN und will aber maschinen auch beim Kunden mittels VNC Updaten, etc. 

Kann mir jemand ein gutes Buch empfehlen, frei software ? :?:


----------



## Anonymous (22 Juli 2004)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe.
Nun brauche ich ein paar links um mich bisschen umsehen zu können:

Links zu JAVA-Applets bzw, Hersteller
Links zu PC Simatic-Net
Links zu Remote-Hilfe von XP
Links zu ...

Gruß
schweigen


----------



## Ralle (22 Juli 2004)

Komm jetzt, erst Google, dann bei Unklarheit Fragen !  :shock:


----------



## AndyPed (22 Juli 2004)

Link zu "Remote-Hilfe von XP" => F1  :lol: 

Link zu Simatic Net :http://www4.ad.siemens.de/-snm-0135...ttree=cs&foldersopen0=-1034-1035-&jumpto=1035

Ciao


----------

